# Hello from East Colorado



## HALLSHAY

Cool Site. I'm on the net all the time and just now found the site. It is always nice to be able to chat with people in the business all over the US. We are small producers, but we also buy a few thousand tons of big bales and slice them into small bales. Look forward to meeting some new people in the business. I threw a few pictures of what we do on my profile.

Tim


----------



## JD4755

Where abouts in CO are ya? I'm from fort morgan. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## HALLSHAY

Idalia , right on the kansas border


----------



## ZB

Hi there Hallshay, nice to meet you. How did you find us, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BCFENCE

Hi , nice to meet you. THOMAS


----------



## HALLSHAY

I am rebuilding my website and I was Google searching hay stuff and was about ten pages in when I found the Hay Talk page. I frequent the internet hay exchange and the haybarn and never saw any links. The hay barn discussion areas are heavily spammed. When I get my site done I would like to ad a link to here if that is alright.


----------



## 4020man

Hey there welcome to the board HALLSHAY


----------



## OhioHay

Hey Hallshay,

Glad to have you here! Checked out the pics, looks like a nice operation.


----------



## Production Acres

your blocks look like some I saw on a McCraken Hay website once. What type of Slicer are you using? Nice looking operation!


----------



## HALLSHAY

Those were my blocks you saw on McCracken's Site. We have a modified steffen press. The Unitizer that builds the blocks is a machine that we designed and built, so it is the only one of it's kind. How are you getting along with your press?


----------



## Production Acres

best thing we have done! We use a steffen as well! Hunterwood out of Canada builds a pallet stacker similar to what you have. we use stretch wrap on our blocks, and it works pretty good, but you have to really watch the moisture going into the blocks. Do you market most of your hay through McCracken?


----------



## HALLSHAY

No, we don't sell them any hay anymore. They just put in a steffen sslicer in the last month or so.


----------



## Hayguy

Welcome to Haytalk! I really enjoyed viewing your pictures and the videos on your website. I was particularly interested in the picture of the Telehandler loading the van. How many "grabs" can you push forward at one time? Also, can you unload the last grabs at the front of the van with the Telehandler?


----------



## HALLSHAY

We push the whole load to the front of the truck. The floors have to be in nice shape. We hit the front on the 11th set 44 packs around 44k. Then we load either 2or3or4, whatever it takes to get the truck to axle. As far as unloading, it is all done from docks. Our telehandler is 9000 pounds to 23 feet, so we can only reach in about 12 feet.

My new web site is pretty much up and running. Please go and check it out and let me know what you think. I will have some videos up pretty soon.

hallshay.com is the new site


----------



## Hayguy

Thanks for the reply. That Telehandler looks like a pretty useful machine for loading trucks in the field as well as putting hay into storage. I liked the pictures and videos on your old website, but the new site is even better. Very polished looking. A couple of questions about your repackaging process. Do you have to manually remove the strings from the big bales, and can you recycle the chaff back into the small bales?


----------



## HALLSHAY

Yes we manually remove the strings after they are de-stacked. Each slab has 2 strings. We don't put the hay fines back into the machine. They get pushed into a pile and sold to local cow guys. It's less than 2% of the total weight unless the hay was really dry.

Tim Hall


----------

